# Men's Clinic monthly service fee



## The Tater (Jan 14, 2019)

I answered my own question by reading up more. Nevermind.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 15, 2019)

Glad we could help out, Scorpion ???


----------



## Jin (Jan 15, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Glad we could help out, Scorpion ???



Where’s SHRUGS? He can verify identity.


----------



## The Tater (Jan 15, 2019)

I don’t get it.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 15, 2019)

The Tater said:


> I don’t get it.


I took it as a Mortal Combat reference but I’m not very bright...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 15, 2019)

pillarofbalance said:


> glad we could help out, scorpion ???



{finish him}


----------



## The Tater (Jan 15, 2019)

Haha yeah I wish I was a badass. I haven’t played that in years.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 16, 2019)

Mine was $250


----------



## The Tater (Jan 16, 2019)

Ok, so I had my first visit to a clinic today to get my Test and estrogen evaluated. They drew blood and sent it off. I was told that the acceptable range is between 250-900 but they aim for a middle of the road so if I was low they would try and get me up to around 500-600. I asked about the differences in the testosterone (free vs the rest) and was told that they evaluate total T and decide treatment based off of that.

I'll post numbers here on Friday or Monday when the results should be available. I feel like I just gave them $75 for nothing...


----------



## Jin (Jan 16, 2019)

The Tater said:


> Ok, so I had my first visit to a clinic today to get my Test and estrogen evaluated. They drew blood and sent it off. I was told that the acceptable range is between 250-900 but they aim for a middle of the road so if I was low they would try and get me up to around 500-600. I asked about the differences in the testosterone (free vs the rest) and was told that they evaluate total T and decide treatment based off of that.
> 
> I'll post numbers here on Friday or Monday when the results should be available. I feel like I just gave them $75 for nothing...



Most of us pay $72 for private bloodwork with no follow up.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 16, 2019)

Evaluating by total T is ridiculous. Having high total T and low free T is like having a shitload of gas in the trunk of your car. Totally pointless.


----------



## The Tater (Jan 16, 2019)

That's what I am afraid of. I may have good total T but low free T and not get any consideration. I'll try another clinic at that point. It will be good to get a copy of the test records and see where I am at.



Gadawg said:


> Evaluating by total T is ridiculous. Having high total T and low free T is like having a shitload of gas in the trunk of your car. Totally pointless.


----------



## The Tater (Jan 16, 2019)

I don't know what any of the values truly mean so I'll be asking questions! I appreciate you volunteering to help a brother out 



Jin said:


> Most of us pay $72 for private bloodwork with no follow up.


----------



## The Tater (Jan 18, 2019)

So I got a call from the clinic and my total test came back as 128ng/dl which is low and my total estradiol came back at 30pg/ml. I have an appointment on Wednesday to go over the results and discuss the options moving forward.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 18, 2019)

128 is nonexistent.  Welcome to trt. Your life will change forever


----------



## The Tater (Jan 25, 2019)

I got put on 150MG of Test Cyp/week, 500iu HCG/week, 0.25mg Arimidex/week. Bloods in 5 weeks to check progress. Hopefully this will help me feel better and give me some more energy.


----------



## Jin (Jan 26, 2019)

The Tater said:


> I got put on 150MG of Test Cyp/week, 500iu HCG/week, 0.25mg Arimidex/week. Bloods in 5 weeks to check progress. Hopefully this will help me feel better and give me some more energy.



Excellent!

give it a full 6 weeks to get all mental benefits of trt. You may see libido improvements within the first 3 weeks.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 26, 2019)

That's an excellent therapeutic dose imo.  You may not even need the arimidex but that dose is much more conservative than I've seen lately.  That's a good thing.  Too many places overprescribe the AI.

You will be amazed at how you feel in 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## The Tater (Mar 12, 2019)

Update on the Low T situation: After 5 weeks bloods say my total T is now 662 (tested 6 days after last dose) but Estradiol was 60-something so I'm on .25MG Arimidex twice/week. I thought I had included this info already on my low t thread but I must have posted it elsewhere. Anyhow, just updating this thread with where I am at.

Dose will stay at 150/week and testing in a few more weeks to see if the estradiol gets back down in the 30-40 range.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 12, 2019)

662, six days after the last dose is putting you at a very high peak Im sure.  Crazy how different everyone's body absorbs and metabolizes this stuff.  Youre on a good path here.  Just watch your lipids with the adex.  My HDL tends to drop more than Id like when on any amount of it but I dont take any when on trt dose anymore.  As you continue to lose bodyfat, you may need less and less of it.


----------



## The Tater (Mar 12, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> 662, six days after the last dose is putting you at a very high peak Im sure.  Crazy how different everyone's body absorbs and metabolizes this stuff.  Youre on a good path here.  Just watch your lipids with the adex.  My HDL tends to drop more than Id like when on any amount of it but I dont take any when on trt dose anymore.  As you continue to lose bodyfat, you may need less and less of it.



Yeah Dawg, I was surprised with the total t result as well. I'm not sure if I am just really sensitive to it right now and this is temporary or if it will be like this forever. I think I will continue to use this clinic until later in the year and then look to self-medicate as I become more confident and knowledgeable in reading the bloodwork and understanding this stuff. I'm not there yet. I have asked about an alternative to the anastrazole and they are going to switch me to something else after the next round of bloodwork (Aromasin I think they said).

As far as gains in the gym go, I am feeling/looking good man. The scale isn't a whole lot different but I have not been as diligent with my macros and I plan on leaning out throughout the rest of the spring/summer. My clothes fit different and my boners stick around through the duration so it's working!


----------



## The Tater (Mar 17, 2019)

I forgot to mention that I had an interesting discussion with my trt doc regarding aromatization(sp). She was saying that because I am carrying around 25% body fat it may be causing me to aromatise more than normal. She also said that once I get my body fat down we can probably cut my AI dosage back. Running bloods again in 3 weeks to check my estradiol. I’m ready to get this dialed in good so I can start self medicating at some point. This clinic is kinda pricey in my opinion.


----------



## The Tater (Apr 2, 2019)

I got my results back from my blood tests ran last Friday (7 days after last injection). My Estradiol was elevated north of 60 with just taking .25mg anastrazole every week so we doubled the dose for now.

Total T was 708, Estradiol was 32, PSA was under 1.0, Hemacrit was 50.7 so just a little elevated there.

They are keeping me on the same E blocker (Anastrazole) for now at 0.25MG twice weekly.


I feel ****ing awesome man! Any of you guys out there struggling with feeling like a middle-aged turd, take your ass to the doctor and get checked out. This has been a life changing thing for me.


----------



## DF (Apr 2, 2019)

The Tater said:


> I got my results back from my blood tests ran last Friday (7 days after last injection). My Estradiol was elevated north of 60 with just taking .25mg anastrazole every week so we doubled the dose for now.
> 
> Total T was 708, Estradiol was 32, PSA was under 1.0, Hemacrit was 50.7 so just a little elevated there.
> 
> ...



Very good total test for 7 days after your injection.  Good deal Tater!


----------



## Mgbillias (Apr 4, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what they are paying average for T clinics? These guys want around $200 per month for treatment. That’s a tough bill to pay to only get my test levels up to mid-high normals.


----------



## CJ (Apr 4, 2019)

Mgbillias said:


> Can anyone tell me what they are paying average for T clinics? These guys want around $200 per month for treatment. That’s a tough bill to pay to only get my test levels up to mid-high normals.



When I was, I was paying roughly $500 for a 10 weeks supply of meds.


----------



## The Tater (Apr 5, 2019)

I pay $270/month but I plan to self medicate after I feel more comfortable with understanding my TRT dose and where I need to be on e blocker. It's expensive but I do feel like they are doing a good job. There are a lot of resources on this board that have been very helpful to me and I appreciate those guys as well.


----------



## Beserker (Apr 9, 2019)

I haven’t been to my first appointment yet, but the clinic I’m going to is giving a free consultation and bloodwork. If I’m a candidate, then it’s $450 for a 12 week supply.  Don’t know all the specific details yet, but I believe that includes all routine blood work, pins, HCG and anti estrogen meds too.


----------

